# What is your current theme song?



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

It can change, but currently. It's Slipknot "People = Shit", since I feel mistreated, disrespected, hated, and unimportant by/to/in the world, and it makes me so ANGRY|!

Come on!

Here we go again, motherfucker!

Yeah!

Come on down, and see the idiot right here
Too fucked to beg and not afraid to care
What's the matter with calamity anyway?
Right? Get the fuck outta my face
Understand that I can't feel anything
It isn't like I wanna sift through the decay
I feel like a wound, like I got a fucking
Gun against my head, you live when I'm dead

One more time, motherfucker!

Everybody hates me now, so fuck it
Blood's on my face and my hands, and I don't know why
I'm not afraid to cry, but thats none of your business
Whose life is it? Get it, see it, feel it, eat it
Spin it around so I can spit in its face
I wanna leave without a trace
'Cause I dont wanna die in this place

People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit (Whatcha gunna do?)
People=Shit ('Cause I am not afraid of you)
People=Shit (I'm everything you'll never be)
People=Shit (Yeah)

Yeah
Come on!
It never stops - You can't be everything to everyone
Contagion - I'm sitting at the side of Satan
What do you want from me?
They never told me the failure I was meant to be
Now, over do it - Don't tell me you blew it
Stop your bitching and fight your way through it
I'm - Not - Like - You - I - Just - Fuck - Up
C'mon motherfucker everybody has to die
C'mon motherfucker everybody has to die
Everybody has to die

People=Shit!
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit (Yeah)
People=Shit (Yeah)
People=Shit (Yeah)
People=Shit (Aaargh)
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit
People=Shit (Whatcha gonna do?)
People=Shit ('Cause I'm not afraid of you)
People=Shit (I'm everything you'll never be)
People=Shit (Yeah)

Goddamn Light!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFJIBtqunHY
Alternate Lyrics


----------



## Camisado (Apr 19, 2009)

I think my theme song is probably "Kill The Director" by The Wombats, because most of the time my life does seem like a romantic comedy ._.;;

_So with the angst of a teenage band
Here's another song about a gender i'll never understand
Here's another song about a gender i'll never understand

If this is a rom-com
Kill the director
If this is a rom-com
Kill the director
If this is a rom-com
Kill the director please_


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 19, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea, but probably:

Anathema - Are You There?

Are you there?
Is it wonderful to know
All the ghosts...
All the ghosts...
Freak my selfish out
My mind is happy
Need to learn to let it go
I know you'd do no harm to me

But since you've been gone I've been lost inside
Tried and failed as we walked by the riverside
And I wish you could see the love in her eyes
The best friend that eluded you lost in time
Burned alive in the heat of a grieving mind

But what can I say now?
It couldn't be more wrong
Cos there's no one there
Unmistakably lost and without a care
Did we lose all the love that we could have shared
And its wearing me down
And its turning me round
And I can't find a way
Now to find it out
Where are you when I need you...

Are you there?

Any Anathema song anyhow.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 19, 2009)

mine would probably be... i'll be your mirror.

i'll be your mirror
reflect what you are, in case you don't know
i'll be the wind, the rain and the sunset
the light on the door to show that you're home

when you think the night has seen your mind
that inside you're twisted and unkind
let me stand to show that you are blind
please put down your hands... 'cause i see you

i find it hard to believe you don't know 
the beauty you are
but if you don't, let me be your eyes
a hand in your darkness so you won't be afraid

when you think the night has seen your mind
that inside you're twisted and unkind
let me stand to show that you are blind
please put down your hands... 'cause i see you


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 19, 2009)

> It can change, but currently. It's Slipknot "People = Shit", since I feel mistreated, disrespected, hated, and unimportant by/to/in the world, and it makes me so ANGRY|!


yep, seems pretty accurate.

to contribute: my 'theme song' is either some faggy pet shop boys tune or tom lehrer's 'smut.'


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 19, 2009)

Er...I'll be lazy and say In the End by Linkin Park. Only song of theirs I like, and it is somewhat fitting for my life, at least in the past couple of years anyways.


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

The below is my video game theme song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYMjC0SeUy8
Donkey Kong 64: Angry Aztec Boss


----------



## Dark Marowak (Apr 19, 2009)

Regular theme: Snow ((Hey oh))-Red Hot Chili Peppers

Video Game theme: Tornado Man Theme- Mega Man 9


----------



## Thorne (Apr 19, 2009)

Regular theme is most likely Lonely Day -System of a Down.
While my video game theme song would be either Mr. Dark - Rayman or Strong One - MOTHER 3.


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 19, 2009)

Lateralus - Tool


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 19, 2009)

19sai by Suga Shikao
Japanese first, English translation second alternating.
Kuchibiru ni doku wo nutte boku no heya ni kita deshou?
Anata no kisu de mou karada mo mune mo toketeshimaisou
Daikiraina boku 19 sai
Daikiraina boku 19 sai	

You put on poison on your lips and came to my room, didn't you?
With your kiss, my body and mind feel like they're going to melt
I hate myself, 19 years old
I hate myself, 19 years old

Hakike ga suru kurai anata no kokoro utsukushii no ni
Nani hitotsu dekinai boku ni doushite kisu shite kureru no?
Daikiraina hibi 19 sai
Daikiraina kao 19 sai	

Your heart is so beautiful it makes me want puke
Why do you kiss me, somebody who can't do a thing?
I hate these days, 19 years old
I hate this face, 19 years old

Kuroage hachou no you ni hokorashii hane de tobitai
Kudaranaitte iwanaide sonna jinsei ga ii no ii no...	

I want to fly with proud wings like the black swallowtail butterfly
Don't say it's lame, I want that kind of life...

Yogoreteru tamashii dake wo torinozoku no ga muri nara
Dochira ni arukeba sore wo mirai to yoberu no deshou?
Chuuburarinna yume 19 sai
Chuuburarinna uso 19 sai

If it's impossible to only take out the soiled soul
Which way should I go to call that as the future?
Indecisive dreams, 19 years old
Indecisive lies, 19 years old

Kuroage hachou ni natte dare kara mo aisaretai
Kubukurin nai toshitemo hon no isshun de ii no ii no...

I want to become a black swallowtail butterfly and be loved by everybody
Even though that's 99% not possible, I want to even for a moment...

Daikiraina boku 19 sai
Daikiraina boku 19 sai	

I hate myself, 19 years old
I hate myself, 19 years old

Kuroage hachou no you ni hokorashii hane de tobitai
Kudaranaitte iwanaide sonna jinsei ga ii no ii no...

I want to fly with proud wings like the black swallowtail butterfly
Don't say it's lame, I want that kind of life...

Kuroage hachou ni natte dare kara mo aisaretai
Kubukurin nai toshitemo hon no isshun de ii no ii no...

I want to become a black swallowtail butterfly and be loved by everybody
Even though that's 99% not possible, I want to even for a moment...


----------



## see ya (Apr 21, 2009)

As of now, IT by Genesis. (Sorry, there's no proper studio version of it on Youtube, so it's kind of quiet)

When its cold, it comes slow
it is warm, just watch it grow
- all around me
it is here. it is now.

Just a little bit of it can bring you up or down.
Like the supper it is cooking in your hometown.
it is chicken, it is eggs,
it is in between your legs.
it is walking on the moon,
leaving your cocoon.

it is the jigsaw. it is purple haze.
it never stays in one place, but it's not a passing phase,
it is in the singles bar, in the distance of the face
it is in between the cages, it is always in a space
it is here. it is now.

Any rock can be made to roll
If you've enough of it to pay the toll
it has no home in words or goal
Not even in your favourite hole
it is the hope for the dope
Who rides the horse without a hoof
it is shaken not stirred;
Cocktails on the roof.

When you eat right through it you see everything alive
it is inside spirit, with enough grit to survive
If you think that its pretentious, you've been taken for a ride.
Look across the mirror sonny, before you choose decide
it is here. it is now
it is Real. it is Rael

'cos it's only knock and knowall, but I like it...

(Like many Prog. Rock songs, it makes much more sense when paired with the music. It's weird, like me,, but given that it's a triumphant climax to a long, bizzare adventure of a concept album, it fits me quite well.)

And since choosing video game theme songs is popular at the moment, I'ma go with Bubble Man's stage from Mega Man 2. I've been smitten with this song since I first played MM2 (Hyadain helped, too), and I dunno, it just seems to kind of fit me.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 21, 2009)

Regular: Closer to the Truth by Cryoshell
VGM: Destati from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Dinru (Apr 21, 2009)

Rakuen (Paradise) by Do As Infinity. Translated lyrics: (Song can be found here. It's an AMV though, sorry...)

We all understand, that the wounds can't go away.
How long will it go on?
We don't need them anymore

We all wait, for the day that there will be no strife.
Wounded soldiers, remember now
Your mothers' warmth.

In this vast and endless world,
Drawing our own map,
And holding back our tears,
We'll continue on walking. 

Stand up now,
See now, however many times
Sleeping lions are awakened,
Live on to tomorrow. 

We all carry
A fragment of love,
Even if we feel hatred,
Nothing will be born of it.
That's something we don't need.

Within the limits of time,
Setting out for a paradise we've yet to see,
As far as it takes us,
We'll continue on walking. 

Don't turn back,
Only look ahead.
Until your body wastes away,
Live on to the future 

Remember now
Our mothers' warmth. 

In this vast and endless world,
Setting out for a paradise we've yet to see.
As far as it takes us,
We'll continue on walking. 

Don't turn back,
Only look ahead.
Until your body wastes away,
Live on to the future. 

~~~

And for those who want the Japanese lyrics;



Dare mo ga minna shitteru
Keseya shinai kizu o
Dore gurai tsuzuku no?
Mou iranai yo

Dare mo ga minna matteru
Arasoi no nai hibi o
Senshou no heishi-tachi
Omoi dashite yo
Ima haha no nukumori o

Kono hateshinaku hiroi sekai ni
Jibun dake no chizu egaite
Namida koraete
Bokura wa aruiteyukou.

Tachi agare ima
Hora nando demo
Nemuru shishi yobiokoshite
Ikiteyuku n da ashite e

Dare mo ga minna motteru
Hito kakero no ai o
Nikundemo nani hitotsu
Umarenai n da yo
Sonna no mou iranai yo

Kono kagiri aru jikan no naka de
Mada minu rakuen mezashite
Doko made datte
Bokura wa aruiteyukou.

Furimukanaide
Mae dake o mite
Sono karada kuchihateru made
Ikiteyuku n da mirai e

Omoi dashite yo
Ima haha no nukumori o

Kono hateshinaku hiroi sekai no
Mada minu rakuen mezashite
Doko made datte
Bokura wa aruiteyukou.

Furimukanaide
Mae dake o mite
Sono karada kuchihateru made
Ikiteyuku n da mirai e


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 21, 2009)

Flowing Tears' "For Tonight."

_For a while, sunlight has faded
For a while the liveboats have passed
For a while, children corroded
And all we see is utopian grasp

For tonight I feel not sorry
For tonight, a cigarette for God
For tonight, don't dare to call me
'Cause I'm not here, I'm out for a walk

For a life, for God and the nation
For a life, forget how to love
For a life, walking courageous
And all we fear is the heaven above

And for now I drink to the faithless
To the weak, the crippled, the tall
And for now, tomorrow and anon
Don't you know I don't care at all?_


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine's probably Gamble Everything for Love, by Ben Lee atm.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 21, 2009)

The Cranberries - I Can't Be With You.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 21, 2009)

...

I'VE GOT A LOVE-A-LY BUNCH OF COCONUTS
DEE DEE DEE DEE DEE
THERE THEY ARE A-STANDING IN A ROW, BUM BUM BUM
BIG ONES, SMALL ONES
SOME AS BIG AS YOUR HEAD!
GIVE 'EM A TWIST
A FLICK OF THE WRIST
THAT'S WHAT THE SHOWMAN SAID!

You guys need to cheer up.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 21, 2009)

you know where to find me


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 22, 2009)

Dear God by XTC at the moment. Why? Because I'm being lazy and choosing the first song that kinda relates to me in my iTunes library.

Dear God,
Hope you got the letter and,
I pray you can make it better down here.
I don't mean a big reduction in the price of beer.
But all the people that you made in your image,
See them starving on their feet.
'Cause they don't get enough to eat,
From God.
I can't believe in you.

Dear God,
Sorry to disturb you, but,
I feel that I should be heard loud and clear.
We all need a big reduction in the amount of tears.
And all the people that you made in your image,
See them fighting in the street.
'Cause they can't make opinions meet,
About God,
I can't believe in you.

Did you make disease, and the diamond blue?
Did you make mankind after we made you?

And the devil too?!

Dear God,
Don't know if you noticed, but,
Your name is on a lot of quotes in this book,
Us crazy humans wrote it, you should take a look!
And all the people that you made in your image,
Still believing that junk is true.
Well I know it ain't, and so do you!

Dear God,
I can't believe in...
I don't believe in...

I won't believe in heaven and hell!
No saints, no sinners, no devil as well!
No pearly gates, no thorny crown!
You're always letting us humans down!
The wars you bring, the babes you drown!
Those lost at sea and never found!
And it's the same the whole world 'round.
The hurt I see helps to compound,
That Father, Son and Holy Ghost,
Is just somebody's unholy hoax!
And if you're up there you'd perceive,
That my heart's here upon my sleeve.
If there's one thing I don't believe in....

It's you.
Dear God.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 22, 2009)

> You guys need to cheer up.


I'VE GOT A LOVELY BUNCH OF COCONUTS
EVERY BALL YOU THROW WILL MAKE ME RICH
THERE STANDS ME WIFE, THE IDOL OF ME LIFE
SINGING ROLL A BOWL A BALL A PENNY A PITCH


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 22, 2009)

Ketsu said:


> Dear God by XTC


yes, this is a great song.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 22, 2009)

sarah mclachlan's cover is awesome


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 29, 2009)

My theme song has always been *Machine Messiah* by *Yes*. It's awesome and epic but also dreary and difficult to understand, so I feel it represents me perfectly. Also, I feel that Drama was one of their more underrated albums.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2009)

A cross between I Am the Sword - Motorhead or Gung-Ho - Anthrax.


----------



## sagefo (Jun 14, 2009)

Where is my Mind by the Pixies.

With your feet on the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head'll collapse, but theirs nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself
Where is my mind 
Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Way out, in the water, see it swimming 
(thats just verse 1)


----------



## Keltena (Jun 14, 2009)

Unwell by Matchbox Twenty will probably never stop being my 'theme song'.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 14, 2009)

"heroes." the droning guitar gets me every time.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have a theme song, but almost everytime I walk into a room at school I sing that one song where to lady sing/yells "Everybody dance now!"
It's fun, because many people have actualy started dancing, myself included. X3

Other than that I guess.....
_Someone That You're With_ by Nickleback.
My Real life friends keep ditching me and going places. I wanna be with them having fun. -.-;;;


----------



## Erif (Jun 14, 2009)

Right now, it's this.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 15, 2009)

Imagine by John Lennon

_*Imagine there's no heaven,
It's easy if you try.
No hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people,
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries,
It isn't hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for,
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people,
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer,
But I'm not the only one.
I hope someday you'll join us,
And the world will be as one.

Imagine no possessions,
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger,
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer,
But I'm not the only one.
I hope someday you'll join us,
And the world will live as one.*_

Fantastic song and message.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 15, 2009)

*I stumble through the wreckage
Rusted from the rain
There's nothing left to salvage
No one left to blame
Among the broken mirrors
I don't look the same
I'm rusted from the rain
I'm rusted from the rain

Dissect me until my blood runs down into the drain
My bitter heart is pumping oil into my veins
I'm nothing but a tin man, don't feel any pain
I don't feel any pain, I don't feel any pain
I'm rusted from the rain

Go on crush me like a flower, rusted from the rain
Come on, strip me of my power, beat me with your chains
And if I'm the king of cowards, you're the queen of pain
I'm rusted from the rain, I'm rusted from the rain

You hung me like a picture, now I'm just a frame
I used to be your lap dog, now I'm just a stray
Shackled in a graveyard, left here to decay
Left here to decay, left here to decay

I'm rusted from the rain

Go on crush me like a flower, rusted from the rain
Come on, strip me of my power, beat me with your chains
And if I'm the king of cowards, you're the queen of pain
I'm rusted from the rain, I'm rusted from the rain

I'm rusted from the rain

guitar

Go on crush me like a flower, rusted from the rain
Come on, strip me of my power, beat me with your chains
And if I'm the king of cowards, you're the queen of pain
I'm rusted from the rain, I'm rusted from the rain

Go on crush me like a flower, rusted from the rain
Come on, strip me of my power, beat me with your chains
And if I'm the king of cowards, you're the queen of pain
I'm rusted from the rain, I'm rusted from the rain
The sun will shine again, I'm rusted from the rain
I'm rusted from the rain, the sun will shine again

I'm Rusted from the rain*

That or;

*Somewhere between and excuse and a lie,
You found something that you believe.
So proud, I guess I can't imagine why,
Three cheers for what we used to be.

Pathetic. Wasted. Soulless. Compromised.
Sleep walking the mine field,
Shit talking, it crumbles around you.
It comes back around.

Somewhere between delusion and denial,
You'll drown in your own sympathy.
Profound, at least you thought so at the time,
A ghost of who you used to be.

Pathetic. Wasted. Soulless. Compromised.
Sleep walking the mine field,
Shit talking, it crumbles around you.
It comes back around.

Pathetic. Wasted. Soulless. Compromised.*

Self-pity or Rebellious, yeah, that's how I feel.


----------



## Erif (Jun 17, 2009)

Now it's Can't Stop


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightwish - Ever Dream.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 18, 2009)

My current theme song would have to be Death Death Devil Devil Devil Evil Evil Evil Song, by Voltaire.


----------



## Minish (Jun 18, 2009)

Right now, it's definitely Tegan and Sara's *Relief Next to Me*.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIuvjG3Egjo&fmt=18]Super Mario Galaxy - Finale Bowser Battle.[/url]

=D


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 19, 2009)

Amazing by Kanye West, purely because I like bass.  I don't really think the lyrics reflect me, but that's what I'd want them to play at my funeral.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2009)

Pork and Beans by Weezer
_*They say I need some Rogaine to put in my hair.
Work it out at the gym to fit my underwear.
Oakley makes the shades that transform a tool.
You'd hate for the kids to think that you lost your cool.

I'mma do the things that I wanna do,
I ain't got a thing to prove to you!
I'll eat my candy with the pork and beans,
Excuse my manners if I make a scene.
I ain't gonna wear the clothes that you like,
I'm fine and dandy with the me inside.
One look in the mirror and I'm tickled pink,
I don't give a hoot about what you think!

Everyone likes to dance to a happy song, (Hey, hey)
With a catchy chorus and beat so they can sing along. (Hey, hey)
Timbaland knows the way to reach the top of the charts,
Maybe if I work with him I can perfect the art.

I'mma do the things that I wanna do.
I ain't got a thing to prove to you!
I'll eat my candy with the pork and beans,
Excuse my manners if I make a scene.
I ain't gonna wear the clothes that you like.
I'm fine and dandy with the me inside.
One look in the mirror and I'm tickled pink,
I don't give a hoot about what you think!

No, I don't care.
I don't care.
I don't care.
I don't care.
I don't care.
I don't care!

I'mma do the things that I wanna do,
I ain't got a thing to prove to you!
I'll eat my candy with the pork and beans,
Excuse my manners if I make a scene.
I ain't gonna wear the clothes that you like,
I'm fine and dandy with the me inside.
One look in the mirror and I'm tickled pink,
I don't give a hoot about what you think!*_

Awesome music video, too.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm fairly sure Bla Bla Bla by Gigi D'Agostino is a fairly accurate representation of my general demeanour and mindset to be able to be a theme song. Otherwise I have trouble choosing~


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 27, 2009)

Fighting of the Spirit (and, by extension, all remixes thereof)

I'd also say Zelos' theme, but I'm not sure samba really suits me. =|


----------



## Zuu (Jun 27, 2009)

_My Eyes Are The Spears Of Chaos_ by *Goatwhore*, because I'm 78.666% sure I'm the center of some Satanic prophecy.

_Transfused in these rites of my veins
Design of drowning the first born son of man
Hands of cold and empty condemning in bastard choice
These teeth of heresy speak of promised ruin_

((in other words, i'm not sure. i just like this song a lot.))


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 27, 2009)

when i'm mad , it's probably Eyeless by Slipknot, i love playing the drums to that so it makes me feel better.

Chop Suey ~by system of a down

or

Dont trust a hoe 
by 3oh!3


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 27, 2009)

"love song" - deathgaze 

see i told you it constantly changes. (and this is really oddly translated sorry about that.)

--

the seasons of the you that I love came gently blowing in the wind
while gouging out this fluffy wound, my heart still trembled

what time until this pure nonsense will continue?
someday in this playing house my smile will be cured, surely...

*i yearn for the person that i love in this dance of confusion, while I hold this warm anguish
i want to be closer to you. More softly than anyone, how will this feeling reach you?

the seasons of the you that i love left with a gentle wind
as this ache subsides, my heart still believes...

*

Someday my hand will reach out....

*

for a long time time I've wanted to be close you. more limply than anyone, when will this feeling reach you?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 27, 2009)

... still Tom Lehrer's Smut for me!

Smut!
Give me smut and nothing but!
A dirty novel I can't shut,
If it's uncut,
and unsubt 
Le.

I've never quibbled
If it was ribald,
I would devour where others merely nibbled.
As the judge remarked the day that he
acquitted my Aunt Hortense,
"To be smut
It must be ut
Terly without redeeming social importance."

Por
Nographic pictures I adore.
Indecent magazines galore,
I like them more
If they're hard core.

(Bring on the obscene movies, murals, postcards, neckties,
samplers, stained-glass windows, tattoos, anything!
More, more, I'm still not satisfied!)

Stories of tortures
Used by debauchers,
Lurid, licentious, and vile,
Make me smile.
Novels that pander
To my taste for candor
Give me a pleasure sublime.
(Let's face it, I love slime.)

All books can be indecent books
Though recent books are bolder,
For filth (I'm glad to say) is in
the mind of the beholder.
When correctly viewed,
Everything is lewd.
(I could tell you things about Peter Pan,
And the Wizard of Oz, there's a dirty old man!)

I thrill
To any book like Fanny Hill,
And I suppose I always will,
If it is swill
And really fil
Thy.

Who needs a hobby like tennis or philately?
I've got a hobby: rereading Lady Chatterley.
But now they're trying to take it all
away from us unless
We take a stand, and hand in hand
we fight for freedom of the press.
In other words,

Smut! (I love it)
Ah, the adventures of a slut.
Oh, I'm a market they can't glut,
I don't know what
Compares with smut.

Hip hip hooray!
Let's hear it for the Supreme Court!
Don't let them take it away!

And I guess the Pet Shop Boys' The Way It Used To Be and Flamboyant a little bit as well.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

Unbreakable by Fireflight

Where are the people that accused me?
The ones who beat me down and bruised me
They hide just out of sight
Can't face me in the light
They'll return but I'll be stronger

God, I want to dream again
Take me where I've never been
I want to go there
This time I'm not scared
Now I am unbreakable, it's unmistakable
No one can touch me
Nothing can stop me

Sometimes it's hard to just keep going
But faith is moving without knowing
Can I trust what I can't see 
To reach my destiny
I want to take control but I know better

Forget the fear it's just a crutch 
That tries to hold you back 
And turn your dreams to dust
All you need to do is just trust


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 11, 2009)

Tool's _Reflection_. My favourite song ever.

_I have come curiously close to the end, down
Beneath my self-indulgent pitiful hole.
Defeated, Concede and move closer. I may find comfort here
I may find peace within the emptiness.
How pitiful.
(It's calling meee. 3x)
It's calling meeeeee

And in my darkest moment, fetal annnnd weeeeping.
The moon tells me a secret.
My confidant.
As full and bright as I am, this light is not my own
A million light reflections
pass over me
It's source is bright and endless. She resuscitates the hopeless.
Without her we are lifeless satellites driiiiiifting.
And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
Don't want to peer down here serving my narcissism
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out
(before I pine awaaaay. 3x)
pine away.
before I pine awaaaaaaaay.

So crucify the ego before it's far too late
To leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable.
Just let the light touch you and let the words spill through
Just let them pass right through, bringing out our hope and reason.

before we pine away. pine away
before we pine away. pine away
before we pine away. pine away
before we piiiiiine away._

Epic win is epic.


----------

